

Face recognition used for home security devices - georgeplaton
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/361114850/buddyguard-intelligent-and-discreet-home-security

======
sitkack
Where is the Telescreen integration? Do you also have a work out program? It
would be nice if the camera had a soft red glow around it.

If you get high enough penetration not only could you get a great FoF graph
but also physical location tracking of people w/o cell phones. I think a
better name for the project would be "Papers Please"

------
georgeplaton
Here is George from BuddyGuard - for any questions on how we manage the
artificial intelligence algorithms, or how we make everything a seamless
experience, I'm here to answer! :-)

